# "Canada's Most Trusted Professions - May 2012 Trust Poll Results"



## mariomike (18 Apr 2012)

"Regulation is the name of the game when it comes to building trust in industries and their workers. The poll’s top professionals - firefighters, paramedics, pharmacists, nurses, and doctors - have our lives in their hands, which is why the laws, entry requirements and professional standards to which they must adhere are exhaustive.":
http://www.readersdigest.ca/magazine/2012-trust-poll/canadas-most-trusted-professions-2012-trust-poll-results

"The Most Trusted Professionals:
The numbers indicate the percentage of respondents who claimed a positive level of trust towards the professionals in question.":

1. Firefighters (88)
2. Emergency medical technicians (85)
3. Pharmacists (83)
4. Nurses (82)
5. Doctors (81)
6. Airline pilots (79)
7. Dentists (71)
8. Teachers (68)
9. Armed forces members (66)
10. Veterinarians (66)
http://www.readersdigest.ca/magazine/2012-trust-poll/canadas-most-trusted-professions-2012-trust-poll-results?id=1


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Apr 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Regulation is the name of the game when it comes to building trust in industries and their workers. The poll’s top professionals - firefighters, paramedics, pharmacists, nurses, and doctors - have our lives in their hands, which is why the laws, entry requirements and professional standards to which they must adhere are exhaustive.":
> http://www.readersdigest.ca/magazine/2012-trust-poll/canadas-most-trusted-professions-2012-trust-poll-results
> 
> "The Most Trusted Professionals:
> ...



More proof that firefighters are better at the 'smoke and mirrors' game than the rest of us.   ;D


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> More proof that firefighters are better at the 'smoke and mirrors' game than the rest of us.   ;D



I think it goes back 40 years to the "Fire-medics" ( Johnny and Roy ) on the TV show "Emergency!".  
Although American, it had an audience here in Canada as well.

Reminds me of the old Avis car rental commericials,
"Why are we number 2?":
http://emsnews.com/read/featured-articles/on11-feature

Saw this a couple of days ago in the Sun. 
What caught my attention was the comments:
http://www.torontosun.com/2012/04/15/tos-newest-firefighters


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> More proof that firefighters are better at the 'smoke and mirrors' game than the rest of us.   ;D



 :nod:

Set the bar low, then when you do save something everyone is happy. I've been perfecting it for almost 15 years.


----------



## cphansen (18 Apr 2012)

Very interesting, here we are in April 2012 talking about a poll dated May 2012.

No wonder pollestors aren't considered Canada's most trusted profession


----------



## Scott (18 Apr 2012)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> Very interesting, here we are in April 2012 talking about a poll dated May 2012.
> 
> No wonder pollestors aren't considered Canada's most trusted profession



Probably the same geniuses that came up with those vote compasses.

Then again, many publications publish early for the calendar month. My May copy of the Hockey News is here already.


----------



## Bass ackwards (19 Apr 2012)

I think it's kind of a shame that LEOs didn't make that list. 
Is it just me, or did they not used to be up there in the top ten ?




			
				Scott said:
			
		

> My May copy of the Hockey News is here already.


So who won ?


----------



## Scott (19 Apr 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> I think it's kind of a shame that LEOs didn't make that list.
> Is it just me, or did they not used to be up there in the top ten ?
> 
> So who won ?



If it were that easy...The Leafs. Ahh, only in dreams, possibly even those of my grandkids.


----------



## Scoobydude (17 May 2012)

Damn nurses are in 4th lol Oh well thats not too bad


----------

